# Kansas man killed from fall after cutting the branch attached to his rope



## stihlruns (Jan 13, 2013)

As reported locally, Man dies after falling from tree - KSN TV, Kansas News and Weather, a Kansas man fell 40-50 feet while trimming a tree and cutting the branch holding his rope.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Jan 13, 2013)

that sucks rip


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Jan 14, 2013)

Later they said he only fell 30', but had massive internal injuries because he had the rope tied around his waist and it tightened up as he fell. So what I'm picturing is some kind of slip knot around his waist, he cuts the roughly 12" limb it's tied to, and it pulls him out of the tree tightening as the limb falls. Sad he was trying to help a friend.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 14, 2013)

It is tragic.

But I am always surprised at what some guys will do in trees that someone with even a little training wouldn't contemplate.

In Seattle, there was a tall fir near where I lived that someone limbed up about 80%, to a height of around 60 ft. They left 2 to 3 ft stubs the whole way -- because they used them to climb back down the tree! :msp_ohmy: He must have had second thoughts about topping it and finishing the job, or maybe he just liked the look? I didn't see the guy doing it, but it was obvious that was the method used. Probably no rope or harness used at all, or something like this unfortunate guy used. 

A brother-in-law in Minneapolis did the same thing to remove some beetle killed pines in his yard; tied himself in with a scrap of rope while limbing (and leaving a ladder of stubs to come down). I happened to visit when he was part way through and directionally felled the rest for him.


----------

